# Unable to Map a network drive



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll start by explaining my setup. I have my desktop computer running Windows 7 Ultimate x64. I have a home server running Windows Home Server 2011 Vail. I am trying to map a network drive from Windows 7 to the hard drive in Windows Home Server. The issue is, I'm unable to set permissions.

I setup the share by right clicking the drive and click "Sharing", then advanced sharing. Click permissions, and add my username (HOMESERVER\Keith), and give the account full permissions. Hit apply a couple of thousand times. I go to my desktop, right click computer and click "Map Network Drive..." and fill in all the details. Folder is set to HOMESERVER\Movies HDD. Because the user "everybody" doesn't have permission, I click "connect using different credentials." For the username I type in "HOMESERVER\Keith", and of course type the password. I don't get an error, the login box just shows itself again. There is no permission error, no incorrect password, it just prompts for another login.

I seem to have run out of ideas, and I have no idea where any logging would be for this. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

why is "everyone" removed?

can you browse to the share?


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

Everybody was removed for testing, because it would map the drive but not actually login with the credentials I gave it.

If I have "everyone" removed I cannot access the share, but when "everyone" has at least read permissions I can.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

All the signs you don't have a valid user assigned to the share.

On the home server what accounts beyond Administrator have you setup?
Can you logon directly to the server via those accounts?


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

I have setup the user "Keith", as well as any of the other accounts that Windows Home Server has setup automatically (it seems to create a new account for each computer connected to it)

http://i.imgur.com/5nLR4.png

Again, I login from my Windows 7 machine as "HOMESERVER\Keith", and it still doesn't work. I have also tried "HOMESERVER\Administrator" and it doesn't work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your picture shows no rights assigned to Keith. Check full control. If unable to do so logon as administrator and do it from that account


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry, that picture was a fail. I "off clicked" the username, Keith is set to full permissions.

http://i.imgur.com/cn8pb.png


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please highlight the machine keith to show rights. 
Home server Keith set with same password you logon to your windows box with?
You logon your pc with Keith right?


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

HOMESERVER\Keith-PC$ has full access like every other account listed.

http://i.imgur.com/C4VfR.png

Password of Keith is the same on HOMESERVER and KEITH-PC.


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

On another note, I added KEITH-LP2$ to the users with access, and logged in from the computer "KEITH-LP2$" and it worked. Something is going on with the permissions with KEITH-PC$ or "Keith"


----------

